

Stylesignal uses social media to enhance accuracy in fashion trend forecasting. - gstar
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2009/11/02/twitter-is-being-analysed-to-see-if-katie-price-is-in-or-out/

======
gstar
This is my startup - TechCrunch took the UK pop-culture spin on the article,
but I was very pleased for the coverage!

Our product is quite niche and B2B, though very much has a technology and
internet focus. Ask away with any questions.

~~~
dmix
Interesting. Is the content automated or professionally added?

~~~
gstar
Bit of both - the sources are "curated" and then we automatically discover
other sources. A big part of what the software does is to establish source
quality and authority.

The taxonomy automatically evolves - so for example during Halloween, words
related to Halloween rise into the statistics even though we never manually
seeded those words into our system.

